

With SimpleGeo’s Shutdown Imminent, Parse Swoops In With A Life Preserver - csmajorfive
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/13/with-simplegeos-shutdown-imminent-parse-swoops-in-with-a-life-preserver/

======
kenrik
Interesting, back when I was vetting location services I looked over SimpleGeo
and something struck me that they would not be a stable platform to work with.

Call it a gut instinct.

I'm glad I made the decision to roll my own location system from scratch
otherwise I don't know what position I would be in now.

~~~
neovive
Did you purchase a database?

~~~
kenrik
Trough traditional sources. I only needed very specific POIs.

